# Nice area between Barcelona and Sitges?



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello all! My name is Lara, and this is my first post.

I'm 'dual' USA/UK and my hubby is UK, and we are thinking of moving to Spain in a year and a half. 
I'm not happy in London. I mean, London is great, but I prefer a less cold climate, a generally less expensive location, and a seaside that is not ice cold, and... sunshine.

I speak fluent Spanish (my hubby is learning now), and I teach English. I have years of international experience and a Cambridge CELTA. My hubby is a builder and property manager, (but he may switch careers, with the move). 

We don't want to be IN Barcelona even tho I love it, and we love Sitges, but it is too far from Barcelona, and way too touristy for a residence. 

So, I was wondering, is there anyplace anyone would suggest BETWEEN the two, perhaps along the coast (dream on, right?!), that is affordable?

We don't need a cinema, or trendy shops, or nightclubs. 

Just a quiet, safe area with access to Barcelona. Close enough to commute, because I will be working IN Barcelona. 

So, any suggestions?

Many thanks, and I look forward to getting to know you all,
Lara


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LaraMascara said:


> Hello all! My name is Lara, and this is my first post.
> 
> I'm 'dual' USA/UK and my hubby is UK, and we are thinking of moving to Spain in a year and a half.
> I'm not happy in London. I mean, London is great, but I prefer a less cold climate, a generally less expensive location, and a seaside that is not ice cold, and... sunshine.
> ...


:welcome:

if you put 'sitges' into the search you'll find some threads about living in that general area

before you make the big move though, you need to be aware that you can no longer become legally resident in Spain unless you can prove that you have sufficient income & healthcare provision


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello xabiachica, 
Thank you for responding!
Is it now the law that no one can become 'legally resident in Spain' unless they can prove that they have sufficient income & healthcare provision?
We both have British passports. 
I'm confused.
Um, EU, and the UK, and citizenship, and all that jazz... No?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LaraMascara said:


> Hello xabiachica,
> Thank you for responding!
> Is it now the law that no one can become 'legally resident in Spain' unless they can prove that they have sufficient income & healthcare provision?
> We both have British passports.
> ...


yes, that's the law - even for EU citizens............


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't understand. 
We cannot move there, and live, and work? 
We can only move there if we... do not need to work? Like, to retire. Or, if we have a large savings? 
Or, if we have work lined up before we get there? 

I'm confused. Everyone in the EU can just show up in England and live and work, without savings, or a job offer... Right!? 
Or, has that changed too?

I thought it was EU laws... ?!

Thank you for helping me to understand better...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LaraMascara said:


> I don't understand.
> We cannot move there, and live, and work?
> We can only move there if we... do not need to work? Like, to retire. Or, if we have a large savings?
> Or, if we have work lined up before we get there?
> ...


it is actually EU law - and does in fact apply in the UK, Italy, France & other EU countries - Spain until recently had chosen not to enforce it, but as of 24th April this year they decided that they would - the UK has applied it for some years now

you can come & live here if you have an income or sufficient savings to satisfy the govt that you won't become a burden on the state

so yes, you need a job with a contract, a retirement pension or money in the bank before they will allow you to register as resident - which is a requirement after 90 days

there's nothing to stop you coming over for up to 90 days to look for work - then you'd need to register so would by then need a job with a contract if you don't have sufficient finances otherwise & healthcare provision


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

OK, so, 90 days is something... Although, work contracts, for teaching English, are hard to come by.

Would you happen to know what the general amount of money that one couple (without children) would be required to have as savings to 'register as a resident' right away?

Many thanks!
L.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

here's a link from the British Consulate which explains it somewhat - although the law was passed on April 24th, it didn't actually come into effect until July 10th

Entry & residence requirements


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you. It does not list an amount of savings required.

Do you happen to have any idea about the amount of savings they require people to have to 'register as a resident' right away?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LaraMascara said:


> Thank you. It does not list an amount of savings required.
> 
> Do you happen to have any idea about the amount of savings they require people to have to 'register as a resident' right away?


haha that's the million dollar question - they haven't given out an official figure

however - we have a poster here who had to show a balance of 5000€ as a single person - but that was in Granada

tbh that seems scarily low to me - you'd be lucky for that to last a couple of months by the time you've paid deposits on an apartment or house & so on

once that was gone you'd be scuppered if you didn't have work - there are no state benefits or free healthcare unless you've paid into the system as a new resident


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

OH! OK, well, that is a reasonable amount!!! 

So, it is fairly same to assume that a couple with 10,000€ in savings, and medical coverage, would be considered fine? 

Health insurance for Spain is not too expensive. 

We would not move there without that much in savings anyway! We would need to get an apartment, and we would need money to live on while we looked for work...

I thought it was going to be something like 100,000€ per person!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LaraMascara said:


> OH! OK, well, that is a reasonable amount!!!
> 
> So, it is fairly same to assume that a couple with 10,000€ in savings, and medical coverage, would be considered fine?
> 
> ...


probably - you won't know until you try I guess


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, hopefully by then more people will have gone through the 'new' process, so the amount needed will be a bit more clear, for all of us!

Thank you so much!


----------

